# Macbook AC adapter powers but doesn't recharge



## DRBlythe (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a Macbook pro 15" with the Magsafe AC power supply/battery charger. The battery stopped holding charge, but the computer would work if plugged in. I bought a new battery ($99!!), but its showing the same symptom. It works if plugged in, but the battery charge doesn't go up. The little green LED in the magnetic plug doesn't light up. Checking in system profiler under "Power/AC Charger" it shows "Connected:yes, Charging:no". Sometimes if I wiggle the connector just right the LED will light up for a few seconds, but won't stay on. Is there a problem with the AC adapter that allows it to power the computer but not charge the battery?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try resetting the SMC.


----------



## DRBlythe (Jun 14, 2012)

I think that fixed it! Thanks for the tip. Now I'm feeling kinda stupid for dropping $99 on a battery I didn't need, but it sure acted like a hardware problem. How much code can there be between a battery and a charger anyway? Does anyone know what the shelf life of these batteries is - I'm thinking about putting the new one back in the box and running the old one until it wears out.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure. But for the best, charge the batter to 75-80% and then keep it in a dry cool place. Take it out every couple of months to check the charge. If it falls below 25%, charge it back up to 75-80%. I had to replace mine after 3 years because it was swelling, not because it wasn't holding a charge anymore. But it was down to 3hr life instead of 5hr like it was new.


----------

